# Online Visa Validation



## TomMM

I was issued a VLS-TS visa. I am now in Paris and trying to validate it using the online process but have hit an issue. Going down the ‘Valider mon VLS-TS’ path I am asked for the ‘Reference réglementaire‘ from the remarks section but there is none on my visa. The remarks section on my visa contains:

Visiteur
V1 VLSTS
VALIDER EN LIGNE

Should I be using a different process?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Have a look at this pdf from the government: https://www.var.gouv.fr/IMG/pdf/faq_vls-ts_usagers_20_10_2021.pdf

There are a couple sections (mainly those referring to how much you have to pay) that co-relate your "motif" (in your case "Visiteur") with the appropriate reference reglementaire. The first one should be the correct one. The second appears to be for visas issued before May, 2021.


----------



## TomMM

Thanks Bev. I saw that but was confused with the pictures showing the number on the visa. There are 2 values to select from. I sent an email to the support contact and they indicated I could use either.


----------



## Froggie06

TomMM said:


> I was issued a VLS-TS visa. I am now in Paris and trying to validate it using the online process but have hit an issue. Going down the ‘Valider mon VLS-TS’ path I am asked for the ‘Reference réglementaire‘ from the remarks section but there is none on my visa. The remarks section on my visa contains:
> 
> Visiteur
> V1 VLSTS
> VALIDER EN LIGNE
> 
> Should I be using a different process?


I had the same problem.I emailed [email protected] and got an answer in 4days.


----------

